# Burning the brulee



## eda de leche (Apr 3, 2005)

how does one get a well caramelized top, without a grainy underlayer?

turning the dish while torching? adding less sugar so there is no risk of leaving unburned sugar? (this can make it too pale as there is not enough sugar to brown well). 

anyone have any tricks?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

i like to use a mix of 1/2 brown sugar, dried in the oven
1/2 white granulated sugar, process in the food processor so the blend is very fine.
place on top of brulee and let set for a min. then dust the loose sugar off, torch by going back and forth over the surface of the sugar.

i like the torch from the hardware store with the trigger top.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

There is a thin line between too much sugar and not enough sugar but erring on the side of less is a good idea. I always turn the dish. I use 100% granulated sugar. Plain old gran sugar, not turbinado, not superfine.


----------



## vapour (May 3, 2007)

If you use granulated sugar, you have to dust a thin layer makingsure it's even and torch it moving your torch back and forth to just melt the sugar. Then sprinkle on anotherthin layer and this time, torch until caramelized. If you sprinkle on too thick of a layer, the top layer of sugar will caramelize leaving a pocket of sugar underneath that wont melt.

The other method I much prefer to use is turbinado sugar. Just dump a whole lot of sugar onto your custard, and spread it making sure every inch of custard is covered. Then dump out the excess. Wipe the rim of your ramekin off of any loose sugar, then torch. I find turbinado sugar creates the perfect thickness of crust and you dont have to clean any hardened sugar around the rim of your ramekin.

Hope this helps.


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

Thats how I do it . dust with the sugar then dump the rest to re-use on the next.


----------

